# Sears lathe, model # 149.23871



## Mojohn (Nov 8, 2009)

I have inherited a Sears wood lathe, model# 149.23871. I have discovered that the cup center, cup center point & cup center ball are missing. Sears no longer carry these parts and show no substitution parts. Can anyone give me a place to look for replacement?


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck. I have been looking for the entire live center with the cup point for a while. Found an entire tail stock on E-Bay and even it was missing the center.

Scrappy


----------



## elrockk (Nov 12, 2009)

hi, i went threw the same deal
i misplaced the live center for my older sears lathe. so what i did was measure the thread pitch on the tail stock 3/4 16 and found a jacobs chuck on ebay to fit(10.50 with shipping) it is a half-inch chuck so it will take a morse taper#1 live center. found an ok #1 morse taper live center at www.woodcraft.com for 15 bucks and i am now back in business


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

elrockk, Did you say your *TAIL STOCK* has *3/4×16* threads? That is the size of my head stock.(drive side)

The tailstock is 1/2×20? (fine thread) or mabey mine is different from yours.

Scrappy


----------



## elrockk (Nov 12, 2009)

my mistake, yes it is 1/2 20 on the tail stock.but the 1/2 inch jacobs chuck will take a #1 morse taper live center


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Elrockk

Will check into that.

Scrappy


----------



## Mojohn (Nov 8, 2009)

My problem was solved at the local hardware store. Found a 5/16×3/4" bronze bushing, which fit inside the tailstock and a Vermont countersink bit that fit inside the bushing. Just enough play for a little beeswax. If I can find a ball bearing to insert, it would probably be even better.


----------



## wheelman (Aug 7, 2012)

i have a complete working lathe model-149.23871 sears robuc co. i live in maine and am willing to sell for the right price-


----------



## mortthemoose (Feb 18, 2015)

In case anyone needs the manual


----------



## kerrybuxton (Aug 4, 2015)

To elrockk, how do you keep the 1MT shank on the live center from wobbling in the 1/2" chuck?


----------



## elrockk (Nov 12, 2009)

it holds it fine I just insert it all the way in and tighten all 3 chuck points a few times until I tighten it down no wobbles yet


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you considered having a machine shop make you one? I have this lathe as well and now I am thinking I need to be nice to those center points. No more hammering the drive piece into the wood.


----------



## Joseymike (Feb 15, 2017)

I have just come across this exact lathe and am looking to get it functional again. It seems to work ok, and everything is there except the center on the tail stock. Has anyone had luck making theirs or buying? It looks like that ball bearing is still inside. The headstock has what looks like a 4 jaw metal chuck. Do you think I would be able to keep that or need to replace it with something else? Thanks


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I have an old Sear lathe and was able to find parts that would work from Grizzly if I remember correctly. The trick was figuring out what the morse taper was and then looking for centers with that taper. Same with the headstock. figured out the threads and then ordered a 4 jaw chuck to fit.
The next item will be replacing the bearings in the headstock. They seem to have developed a bit of play after 50 years or so.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Penn State IND. Has those style of parts…..


----------



## JAMMCustomRods (Sep 13, 2017)

I found this post on a google search. I have one of these lathes given to me years ago but never used. I started building fishing rods and want to use this lathe to turn cork on a mandrel. I need to convert this to a chuck on the drive end to hold it. All appears there except motor mount but we can make that. Where in the world do I get something to convert that 3/4" stub to hold a chuck with jaws. Keep in mind, I know nothing about this! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Joseymike (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone have a good link for how to learn how to measure a morse taper? I guess I would need to get off the 4 jaw chuck and then measure from there, but wouldn't know how to read my findings. Thanks


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

> I found this post on a google search. I have one of these lathes given to me years ago but never used. I started building fishing rods and want to use this lathe to turn cork on a mandrel. I need to convert this to a chuck on the drive end to hold it. All appears there except motor mount but we can make that. Where in the world do I get something to convert that 3/4" stub to hold a chuck with jaws. Keep in mind, I know nothing about this! Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> - JAMMCustomRods


Yea, I can give you some good advice. One thing you may notice about a lot of those old tube frame lathes is that they'll be in good shape, though that's because they usually weren't used much because they were not very good lathes. Lathes like that can vibrate a lot. Most serious lathers don't look twice those things. I'd suggest putting it in your next garage sale at a low price, then buy something like a Jet mini, a Delta midi or a even one of the Harbor Freight machines. And just for reference, good electronic variable speed control is very desirable on a wood lathe and worth the price difference.


----------



## farmergreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank You guy's put a Jacobs Chuck as suggested it works great.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Go to alisam.com for a drive spur with a 1/2" straight shaft that will work in a Jacobs drill chuck. It is for driving, but with a free spinning chuck, I think you could use it for a tailstock center and it is only $20.


----------

